# FortschrittsGeschwindigkeiten darstellen



## Gehirnfasching (22. Juli 2008)

Ich baue derzeit meinen eigenen Personal Info Manager.
Unter anderem gibt es da den Bereich in dem der Stand meiner laufenden Projekte aufgelistet werden.
Zu jedem Projekt gehoert die Information wie schnell das Projekt derzeit fortschreitet. Verwechselt das jetzt aber nicht mit dem absolut erreichten Fortschritt.

Sagen wir ich baue eine Treppe, ich moechte jetzt nicht anzeigen wieviele Stufen schon gebaut sind, sondern wieviele Stufen ich pro Zeit baue.

Mein Problem ist die Anzeige:
Ich hatte mir zunaechst ueberlegt ein Icon zu bauen, das sich mit langsamerer oder schnellerer Geschwindigkeit dreht. Aber wenn sich da dann 20 Icons glz. drehen ueberfrachtet mir das die Anzeige. 

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee wie ich die Fortschrittsgeschwindigkeiten (20glz) auf eine nette, anschauliche Weise darstellen kann, so dass man auf den ersten Blick sehen kann welche Projekte derzeit besser und welche schlechter laufen?

thx Peter

PS: Das ganze wird ne JavaApplication.


----------



## janoc (22. Juli 2008)

Nimm Tiere: Schildkröte - Hase - Jaguar


----------



## Gehirnfasching (23. Juli 2008)

War zunaechst sehr begeistert, aber ...

Sorry, haette erwaehnn sollen 22x22 Pixel.
Es kann sein, dass ich mich verschaetze, aber das ist wenig platz um eine Raubkatze darzustellen.
Aber prinzipiell hast Du recht ich werd mal versuchen nicht animierte, symbolische Icons zu finden. Gibts da ne gute Quelle (wohlsortiert)?


----------



## janoc (23. Juli 2008)

Du könntest das aber auch mit so Pfeil-Dreiecken wie auf Play/Vorspul-Tasten; mit 1-3 solcher Dreiecke. Das sollte sich auf 22 Pixel schon ausgehen.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juli 2008)

Hai,

was ist mit Pfeilen > Spitze nach oben, Spitze nach rechts, Spitze nach unten, evtl. Zwischenpositionen und evtl. noch gelb, rot, grün

Ciao Stefan


----------



## janoc (23. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, oder sowas wie ein Tachometer, das leichte Zittern der Nadelspitze könnte sogar animiert werden ... (ohne dass es übermäßig stört, könnte ich mir vorstellen  )


----------



## Gehirnfasching (23. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Farben werd ich wohl machen.
Bin am ueberlegen ob ich jede Zeile mit einem farbigen ForschrittsBalken hinterlege. Die Groesse des Balkens gibt an wie weit das Projekt schon abgeschlossen ist. Und die Farbe gibt an mit welcher Geschwindigkeit es derzeit fortschreitet.

Schoene Schnecke - Hase - Gepard Icons waeren mir aber prinzipiell lieber gewesen, hab immer noch keine gefunden und vom Selberzeichnen wird man ja bloed von.


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juli 2008)

Hai,



Gehirnfasching hat gesagt.:


> .... und vom Selberzeichnen wird man ja bloed von.



von dieser Aussage auf deinen Nicknamen zu schliessen lass ich jetzt lieber. 

Ciao Stefan


----------

